# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  quel est l'animal le plus fort ?

## ben.IT

Salut  tous,
en ce jour de repos dominical, j'ai eu l'occasion d'aller faire un tour dans un super zoo, une question me travaille :

Parmi les animaux suivants : tigre, lion, ours, lequel est le plus fort ?

ben  :;):

----------


## cboudy

> Salut  tous,
> en ce jour de repos dominical, j'ai eu l'occasion d'aller faire un tour dans un super zoo, une question me travaille :
> 
> Parmi les animaux suivants : tigre, lion, ours, lequel est le plus fort ?
> 
> ben


il y avait que trois animaux dans ce zoo ?

----------


## ben.IT

> il y avait que trois animaux dans ce zoo ?


non, il y avait des zbres, kangourous, chimpanzs, loups, lynx, ratons-laveurs, porc pique, bisons ... et beaucoup d'autres

J'ai juste du mal  dpartager ceux mentionns dans le sondage... :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Parmi les animaux suivants : tigre, lion, ours, lequel est le plus fort ?


Qu'en pensent tes enfants ?  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

Quel est l'animal le plus fort ?
...
...
Ah ! a y est, je vois ! Tu veux dire au niveau du gout, c'est a !?!
H bien, a mon humble avis (mais je n'en ai jamais mang), l'ours n'est pas a dguster au sortir de l'hibernation, tout comme la marmotte d'ailleurs.
Mais je penserais que sa chair est surement la plus forte des 3... juste comme a, sans preuve en fait.
Encore que le tigre, a doit tre bien fortement goutu .... roo, a vrai dire maintenant j'en sais rien.
En tout ca, moi je suis imbouffable, pas la peine d'essayer.

----------


## Elepole

Le tigre est chouette, puissant, rapide, et tout et tout, MAIS:

L'ours est capable de pcher sans bouger de patte, il ouvre la bouche est le poisson saute direct dedans .... Pas mal, surtout qu'il garde tout autant de puissance et tout et tout, *MAIS*:

Le lion, il a sa femme qui lui apporte la nourriture, encore mieux, il fait la sieste toute la journe et  a bouffer le soir sans mme avoir a ouvrir un oeil.


*MAIS*


Moi je fait la sieste tout la journe et je me fis livre *trois* repas par jours  ::ccool:: 

Donc je suis le meilleurs!

----------


## transgohan

Teddy est forcement le plus fort ! 
 ::lahola::

----------


## ben.IT

aprs avoir observ les animaux, le tigre semble plus agile mais le lion a l'air vraiment puissant, il est plus trapu : ce sont 2 styles diffrents ... enfin l'ours brun, je me dis qu'il peut mettre les 2 KO d'un coup de patte... 

Bref : il faudrait enfermer les 3 dans le mme enclos et regarder 48 heures plus tard lesquels ont disparu et lequel a la peu du vendre bien tendue ...  

Maintenant que j'y pense, ce topic me rappel une rplique du cultissime "La cit de la peur", avec Chabat et farrugia  :;):  




> Simon : A votre avis, c'est qui le plus fort ? L'hippopotame ou l'lphant ? Parce qu'un hippopotame, c'est quand mme trs trs fort...


a+,
ben

----------


## Sunchaser

En tout cas, a Call of Duty en ligne, je suis sur que je leur mets une correction a ces btes poilues... non mais.
Sinon, normalement, si les choses sont bien faites, le plus fort c'est le Panda (le "guerrier dragon").

----------


## Auteur

> l'ours n'est pas a dguster au sortir de l'hibernation, tout comme la marmotte d'ailleurs.


bouffer de la marmotte ??? Non mais a va pas la tte  ::rouleau::  Qui va emballer le chocolat dans le papier alu sinon ??

----------


## tumoo

il y en a quand mme 5 qui ont vot "Moi"  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour participer  ce dbat fort intressant et culturellement enrichissant je pense que 

l'ours > tigre > lion

----------


## math_lab

Je pense que la question aurait t plus intressante si ctait:
1-Lion avec trononneuse
2-Tigre en jet-pack
3-Ours avec sulfateuse
4-Moi en slip

Parce-que tel quel, sans contexte, c'est assez dur a dire... (hormis le fait que les lions et tigres c'est des petits joueurs a cot d'un ours, hein)

----------


## Loceka

> hormis le fait que les lions et tigres c'est des petits joueurs a cot d'un ours, hein


Surtout s'il a une sulfateuse  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon c'est quoi l'intrt offensif du jet pack ?

La trononneuse je vois, la sulfateuse aussi, le slip  la rigueur mais le jet pack ?

----------


## tumoo

> Surtout s'il a une sulfateuse 
> 
> Sinon c'est quoi l'intrt offensif du jet pack ?
> 
> La trononneuse je vois, la sulfateuse aussi, le slip  la rigueur mais le jet pack ?


Perso, je prfre avoir un jet-pack qu'un slip, c'est plus classe et tu peux t'enfuir avec

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais le jet pack ?


Avec une acclration horizontale suffisante tu te transforme en boulet de canon vivant, donc le transfert d'nergie au moment de l'impact peut devenir dvastateur.

C'est grce  a, que aprs le passage d'une tornade assez puissante, des personnes retrouve des morceaux de bois enfoncs de 10 / 15 cm dans des murs en bton.

----------


## tigunn

Ah, voil un problme pineux et tout  fait digne de la taverne  ::mouarf::  .

Enfin, je me suis pos la question toute la journe; oui, elle tait pnible.
Points forts du Lion:roi des animaux, dirige une arme de femelle (si il est bien mont  ::aie::  ) 
Points faible du Lion:une rvolte est tj possible (pov Mufasa), ne sait que danser (voir Madagascar), gros faineant.

Points forts de l'ours:dcapite Stathan d'une pichnette
Points faible de l'ours:  est plutt vgtarien, encore plus faineant que le lion

Points forts du tigre:fourbe, attaque tj par derrire
Points faible du tigre: un faible pour les enfants (du nom de Mowgli)

Mes points forts:2 katanas, 2 tantos, un cran d'arret, ... mon intellect  ::zoubi:: 
Mes points faible: le 100 m 
Toutefois, trop de variables demeurent inconnu; il faudrait aussi prendre en compte l'environnement  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont rpondu "moi" ou "moi en slip"; j'ai un ours comme voisin et vous l'avez beaucoup fait rire: il vous attend  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> bouffer de la marmotte ??? Non mais a va pas la tte  Qui va emballer le chocolat dans le papier alu sinon ??


Tu mets le chocolat dans la marmotte, tu fais chauffer, et a ressemble a un petit pain au chocolat  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Tu mets le chocolat dans la marmotte, tu fais chauffer, et a ressemble a un petit pain au chocolat


non pas la marmooooooooooooooooooootte  ::piou::

----------


## ben.IT

> Moi je fait la sieste tout la journe et je me fis livre *trois* repas par jours 
> Donc je suis le meilleurs!


Je dirai que c'est ce qui diffrencie l'homme de l'animal  ::):

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Je dirais que la slection naturelle choisira celui qui plait le plus au hommes, donc le tigre : Le lion est barbu, donc has-been depuis la grande guerre, et l'ours lui est obse et mme si c'est la tendance chez le bas peuple, les garants de la slection artificielle ne l'accepterons jamais.
Les rayures du tigre sont tout de mme autrement plus photogniques !  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

On se croirait sur le forum Mac :

*Quel est le plus fort ?*
Tiger (10.4)Leopard (10.5)Snow Leopard (10.6)Lion (10.7)

J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait beaucoup de grandes nouveauts dans Lion, donc pour ma part, je dirais "Snow Leopard".


Maintenant:
- Est-ce qu'un pingouin peut botter les fesses  un lopard des neiges ?
- Est-ce qu'un narval astucieux peut transpercer tout le monde ?
- Est-ce qu'un camlon peut faire la diffrence ?
- Est-ce qu'un petit diable ou un poisson-globe ne sont pas mieux que tout ?
- Ou est-ce que tout ce petit monde ne passera pas par la fentre ?

Bref, cela soulve beaucoup de questions...

----------


## Elepole

> J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait beaucoup de grandes nouveauts dans Lion, donc pour ma part, je dirais "Snow Leopard".
> 
> 
> Maintenant:
> - Est-ce qu'un pingouin peut botter les fesses  un lopard des neiges ?
> - Est-ce qu'un narval astucieux peut transpercer tout le monde ?
> - Est-ce qu'un camlon peut faire la diffrence ?
> - Est-ce qu'un petit diable ou un poisson-globe ne sont pas mieux que tout ?
> - Ou est-ce que tout ce petit monde ne passera pas par la fentre ?
> ...


bof bof .... le plus fort dans tout sa c'est le cafard qui se glisse dans tout les recoin possible, lion, lopard, pingouin, fentre, personne n'y rechape.

----------

